# I think Ive found a cure possible



## Dgaffney89 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well Ive been on taking Subxone naloxone because I heard of a Russian Study saying naloxone was a possible cure for dp I realized it was in DP so I decided to try it out. I noticed immiadite lift in spirits from it. Also, In combo with 5 Htp, St Johns wrt, Multivitamin, alot of OMEGA 3 fish oil, and ginsing for the last month following proper diet and excercise i finally feel NORMAL! hopefully this is it wish me luck.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Careful with naloxone..... My friend killed himself going through withdrawal of that shit..

goodluck i bet your hearts on turbo


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

lol u dick


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

naloxone = cure in russia??
rather not.


----------



## Dgaffney89 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes its a Russian scientist have been using it but it could also be the combo of German st johns wort and 5 htp along with the vitamins and omega 3 do what you gottta do people i thought it might work i bought my suboxone off the street anything is worth a show

btw I like that big ass bird


----------

